# cutting flex



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

Is there a article that says I can not snap and snip flex? I've looked in 348 and see nothing. I've herd you have to cut it with hacksaw.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

The NEC is silent on this. Cut it the way you want. I do the same method actually.

~Matt


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

I use one of these:









It's makes such clean cuts. I also have one in a BX size.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Not sure that 1/2" or larger flex would fit in a roto-split. I use side cutters (dikes) snap it and snip it........


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Up to about 1" I snap it. Anything bigger I use a sawzall or band saw.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

I have always used the snap and snip method for smaller flex myself.

Chris


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

S and S!


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

HackSaw!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

crazymurph said:


> HackSaw!


Me, too.Just use a sharp blade and don't force it.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Cordless circular saw is best, fastest, and easiest, especially for inside threaded connectors.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

ralpha494 said:


> Cordless circular saw is best, fastest, and easiest, especially for inside threaded connectors.


Could we see a video of that?


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Cutting Torch?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Innovative said:


> Not sure that 1/2" or larger flex would fit in a roto-split. I use side cutters (dikes) snap it and snip it........



They do have a roto split for up to 1'' flex I own one and it works great but I use a hacksaw more then anything.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you use the NECA NEIS standards as your guideline to your NEC 110.12 compliance ("neat and workmanlike"), no matter how you cut the flex or armored cable, the armor needs to be squared off before you put the connector on it. There's even a NEMA standard on how you're supposed to assemble flex.

NEMA standards publication FB2.20-2003, "Selection and Installation Guidelines for Fittings for use with Flexible Electrical Conduit and Cable" covers the the cutting of flexible raceways. You can download it here for free, if you're interested in reading it: http://www.nema.org/stds/fb2-20.cfm#download NEMA's stuff seems to speak more toward your 110.3(B) compliance. 

The section that related to cutting reads as follows:

*2.4.1 Cutting Conduit*
_Specialized tools are available and widely used to cut sections of Flexible Metal Conduit. These tools are efficient and effective in safely cutting through the convolutions. Unfortunately, their use always results in a sharp angle cut on the end of the conduit and often cuts partially through the next remaining full convolution. Regardless of whether one of these specialized tools is used, the most effective fitting assembly is ensured when the end of the conduit is squared by carefully cutting off the angled edge and any damaged convolutions using a pair of diagonal pliers, a hack saw, or the like. If this important step is not taken, complete seating of the conduit into the fitting, a smooth non-abrasive wire entry, and a secure bearing surface for the securement screw or clamp cannot be assured (see Figure 2-5)._

It seems that the very end of flexible conduits is to be very square. The figure 2-5 that they mention is this picture below. The "incorrect" image seems to show exactly what you get when you use a RotoSplit type tool:











_Image courtesy of the National Electrical Manufactuers Association (NEMA)_


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Portaband


----------



## david wise (Feb 17, 2010)

S and S up to and including an inch


----------



## PDX-SPARKY (Mar 5, 2010)

Snap then squared off with some metal snips. :thumbsup:


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

PDX-SPARKY said:


> Snap then squared off with some metal snips. :thumbsup:



Me too


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

S and S with Klein 1104


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Plasma cutter...haha. JK


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Cutting Torch?


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------

